# Tide question?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

How do the tides affect the backwaters, and is Santa Rosa Sound Backwaters? I'll be staying on Santa Rosa Island and can fish either side farily easy from the house we're staying in. I was looking at the tide chart and they say that the fishing will be best from 10AM-12:30. I figure that's prime beach swimming time and don't want to be a bother to swimmers if the beach is crowded. We have access to about a 200' dock on the bay side. The house is about 6 miles East of Bob Sikes. I'll be there from May 29-June 1. Will the beach in that area be as crowded as I think it will or is beach fishing possible. I've always gone early in the mornings and fished untill the swimmers started getting too close then back out when they start thinning out regardless of the tides. 

Would it be better just to head out to Bob Sikes during prime time or will my little peir in the sound be a better bet? I'm just wanting to catch something we could eat.

Am I asking this in the right room?:blink:


----------

